# Best Class III Duckier?!



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

You're already disqualified....thigh straps.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

disqualified?! hah! im about to get a Go Pro and take things to the next level!!!! Best ducky POV footage on the webz. youll see!!!! just wait!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

You got a way to go. Check out the photos on this thread:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/ik-on-its-own-46125.html


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

My buddy IKs class for IV so that would automatically make him better than you. Nice try and by the way you should look up the word "humility".


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Whatev. I know a dude who duckys Obj and Gore.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

class 4 an 5 are soo overrated class 2 and 3 is where its at what does humility mean?!?! does that mean "sucks at duckying"?!?! hahahah


----------



## mdignan (Dec 26, 2010)

*i saw a ducky or two on Tallulah last weekend*

That's pretty solid class IV with a a couple big ones.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey Matt, well I guess you are going to have to wait and run some real hard class III+ stuff with us old farts from Montrose. The upper taylor will definitely define your paddling skills and humble you at the same time. Anyway things are looking good for an upper North fork of Gunnison run this Sunday have 3 commited already. Dress really warm and bring paddling gloves if you have, cause the water is extremely cold. Mostly class III with one intense section in Sommerset. I'll call to confirm meeting time and place.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

hahahah! for the record. I cannot believe any of you took this seriously!!!! being rad and being in a ducky are contradictory terms!!! hahaha... look at the sections of rivers I listed... getting go pro and getting rad POV ducky footage?!??! come on guys!!!! this was total BS. trying to get a rise out of people, and trying to see if any funny ducky jokes would come out of it!!! lol.

and gunnerman I may not be able to road trip this weekend cuz I have committed to some evening side work. but soooon , soon soon!!! and you will realize when you meet me that I was just bull shitting here! I am quite humble. I have been beat down and swam rivers all over this country. just trying to have some fun here in off season yall!!!


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

and also gunner man I have dry top, semi dry bottoms, gloves and the whole 9! no worries there!


----------



## portercassidy (Jun 10, 2010)

I always dreamed of being an up and coming duckier, but thought I would have to run all the big holes sideways to have a shot at such a renown title.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

hahahah!!!!! once I realized I sucked at hardboating.... my dreams just changed and I realized I wanted to become the best class 2 - 3 duckier in my neighborhood!!!! and go pro all of it!!!


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

and by the way duckies on tellulah , gore, OBJ is frekin awesomea! and thanks for the link to thse rad ducky photos . I followed that thread as well! I would love to meet up with other IKers . looking forward to first trip with gunnerman!!! Happy Paddling all!!!!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Wow what an epic troll.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*IK Dude*

Did you ever live in Steamboat? This sounds familiar!


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, well...I'm pretty sure I have the record for swims out of a ducky in a season.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

weakest troll attempt ever. Expecting everyone to bash on IK'ers? Water is flowing, go outside on work on those skills. How far can you attain up from Radium??


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

I am an IKer. So no I wasn't expecting everyone to bash on IKers. but was hoping some good jokes would arise. im glad I am a weak troll... it was my first try so... lol.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

curious what is your swim record xena?! ill see if I can top it this year!!!


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

and yea buddy I have been getting out on the river! but unfortunately I have to work 3 days a week and thus my boredom troll post on the buzz! happy paddling. see ya at paddle fest! ill be the guy getting rad in an IK!


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Grateful. It is sad that you had to explain that your original post was a troll/ joke.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

*thats what i was thinking*

thanks. that what I was thinking!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

swiftwater15 said:


> Grateful. It is sad that you had to explain that your original post was a troll/ joke.


I'm pretty sure everyone that replied realized it was supposed to be a joke....we just didn't find it funny.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

lol. very true. I got some good laughs! thanks buzz!


----------



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

Jeez, really? Well, there hasn't been any really funny shit on here since Griff & the turkey leg. Nice try.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

well I'm the best class v paco padder this side of the missipppi


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I am now convinced that everyone is on the dope


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Quiggle said:


> well I'm the best class v paco padder this side of the missipppi


Is this you? http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kEZEq1F_r6w


Sent from my rotary phone using the mountain buzz app...


----------



## recall1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I guess that makes you a class5 IM er. Or maybe an extreme sleeper?


----------



## lookinathesun (Feb 20, 2008)

This post might be the doucheiest I've ever read on the buzz...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

